# What eye color would you like to have?



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

Write your real eye color and what color would you like them to be.
Mine are hazel, but I would like them to be green. Well, half of what I desired :laughing:


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

The rarest of all all: *Violet*.


----------



## A Temperamental Flutist (Nov 14, 2015)

Bright pink! I wouldn't want to settle for a natural color.


----------



## irulee (Jun 25, 2012)

I chose Hazel as a close second, but I've always wanted *Violet* eyes. I also find characters with violet eyes at the minimum, slightly more attractive. (Anime I tell you...)


----------



## HoldenCawffled (Feb 25, 2015)

My eyes are a really dark shade of brown. Boring as hell.

Green eyes are the best.


----------



## bruh (Oct 27, 2015)

A well functioning eye is all I'd need. no need for glasses


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

All due respect, blue eyes freak me out a little. They look so alien. Normal eyes are brown, or green, maybe grey... but blue?!


----------



## SolusChristus (Jun 21, 2015)

You can't go wrong with blue eyes...


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

Eluid Sade said:


> Mine are hazel, but I would like them to be green. Well, half of what I desired :laughing:


Same here. I like hazel because they're pretty but green would be ideal.

Blue is overrated. Fight me bruh.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Red, like an Albino!


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Mine are gray but I would prefer green... obviously! Everyone wants green eyes because they're so unique. :laughing:


----------



## cuddlyone (Nov 24, 2015)

Real color is brown. I would like them to be violet or lavender.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Deep Ocean blue 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B0r3d (Nov 26, 2015)

Brown and Green


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

My silver eyes are just about the only part of my physical appearance that I like. Well, that and the similarity of my facial features to Katsuhiro Otomo's art style. Yeah, I'd be great at cosplaying as the best anime character ever if only I didn't have these huge fucking knockers.


----------



## SimplyRivers (Sep 5, 2015)

I have hazel eyes, but I wear glasses. 

Life sucks.


----------



## BlueLeaves95 (Sep 2, 2015)

Mine are kind of boring, gray/blue.

If I had the choice I'd prefer to have either green or hazel eyes I think (It would be very cool to have eyes that change color depending on the light)...


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

Mine are grayish blue, I'd like them to be a more vivid shade of blue, or maybe amber or green.


----------



## BlueLeaves95 (Sep 2, 2015)

GoosePeelings said:


> Mine are grayish blue, I'd like them to be a more vivid shade of blue, or maybe amber or green.


I know exactly what you mean, mine are also a kind of muted blue-gray shade. I just think eyes with a more vivid shade of any color are nicer don't you think...


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

BlueLeaves95 said:


> I know exactly what you mean, mine are also a kind of muted blue-gray shade. I just think eyes with a more vivid shade of any color are nicer don't you think...


True. New colors would be refreshing though.


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

I'd like to have rainbow color eyes.


----------



## Freelancepoliceman (Dec 17, 2015)

As dark brown as possible. Mine are already fairly dark, but I suppose I think eyes that were even darker would look cool or something.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

I have dark, dark brown eyes (I can't even see my pupil!!). I've always loved blue eyes and envied them completely


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

I really like brown eyes.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I have the darkest shade of brown. I'm fine with it, but if I had a choice, I'd like mine to be hazel.


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

I'd keep my green ones! They're not as overhyped as blue, and they're almost as warm and welcoming as brown eyes.


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

Mine tend to be display poly-chromic colouration(all colours). The eye colour depends on the light source, colour of objects around me, light intensity, distance from light source, distance from background, mood, and colour of the clothing I am wearing.

I have had multiple drivers license eye colour changes. Currently its green. Green, blue, light blue, hazel, blue green, brown, and amber are all colours I have had down on my license.

My associates used to think I wore multi-colour contact lenses to explain the sudden colour changes.


----------



## Delicious Speculation (May 17, 2015)

I voted hazel and green. My eyes are already green, which is pretty great. If I couldn't have green eyes, I'd have hazel eyes. Assuming I have the choice, anyway.


----------



## LightTree (Dec 19, 2015)

I have blue. I'm happy with them, but if I was going to have another color i'd want another light color like green or light brown.


----------



## lmpeiris (Dec 25, 2015)

I have dark brown eyes as 99% of citizens of our country does (that's boring)
I would like to have green eyes.


----------



## Glassland (Apr 19, 2014)

Definitely blue.
I only have dull brown eye color from my father. My mother has green/brown.
A lot of my grandparents have blue eyes, so chances are that when I have a wife with blue eyes, our children may be blue eyed too. Recessive genes.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

the fucking rinnegan


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

I have this weird combination of brown and green. Needless to say that I hate it. I would love to have green eyes (my favourite eye colour) or even blue eyes (my mother has a very beautiful shade but no, I have to have my grandfather's eyes).


----------



## TapudiPie (Feb 21, 2015)

Bright amber eyes are pretty cool
My eyes are in different shades of brown, I think it would be nice if the differences were more noticeable


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Brown eyes are so underrated. Blue is quite boring bc it is common. I would love to have the rare targeryen purple eyes as well.


----------



## Szebora (Nov 9, 2015)

I have grey eyes with amber/light brown tones.
I like green eyes (and brown with blond hair), but I think I'd keep my natural colours.


----------



## RubberDuckDudette (Jul 15, 2014)

I have fairly dark brown eyes, but if you look really closely you can see little specks of green. I remember in grade 5 we were doing statistics and I started a whole class argument because they're brown from far away and hazel up close. 

If I could choose though, I would love to have those really deep blue eyes that stand out from a mile away. They're so cool. I also like dark grey eyes and all shades of green eyes (of course )



Carpentet810 said:


> Mine tend to be display poly-chromic colouration(all colours). The eye colour depends on the light source, colour of objects around me, light intensity, distance from light source, distance from background, mood, and colour of the clothing I am wearing.
> 
> I have had multiple drivers license eye colour changes. Currently its green. Green, blue, light blue, hazel, blue green, brown, and amber are all colours I have had down on my license.
> 
> My associates used to think I wore multi-colour contact lenses to explain the sudden colour changes.


One of my really close friends has this as well! She told me it depended on her mood but I'm not sure if she was serious or not.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

Clyme said:


> My eyes are blue. I really enjoy my blue eyes and wouldn't change them. I might like to temporarily alter them to be silver or violet, but I'm quite happy with blue as a permanent color (especially my shade of blue).


what shade are they?


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Luke Skywalker said:


> what shade are they?












It's akin to what they label as "Pacific Blue," although only slightly darker (unless in sunlight). My blue eyes aren't pastel, but nor are they dark. They're a bolder, middle blue.


----------



## Amelia (Aug 23, 2015)

Mine are blue, and I'm quite happy with their color. 

But... For the sake of this post.. Fuck it. 
I want them to be Purple!


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Present eye colour is reddish brown with some gold. Wish they were a touch more dark red.

I'd love to have either sapphire blue or jade green eyes.


----------



## INTJake (Oct 1, 2015)

Mine are brown and I really don't care much.
My dad has green eyes, everyone here seems to want green eyes o.o


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

I would like to have no eye color, I want an eye with an absent iris.


----------



## Intricate Mystic (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm happy (and always have been) with the color of my eyes- they're dark blue.


----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName (Nov 25, 2015)

Colorless.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Currently I have brown eyes.

Would really like red or green eyes though.


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

I have brown eyes. I used to always want blue eyes, but I started appreciating the beauty of other colors as well.

All these colors would wash out my skin tone, though.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

I have brownish/hazel eyes. But I find brown eyes really boring. I'd love to have blue eyes... Cause, I just like blue eyes.


----------



## Purple Skies (Aug 31, 2015)

Real eye colour is brown.

I love light green eyes. It's even more beautiful when it's paired with brown skin.


----------



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

Does anyone actually wish they had brown eyes? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marlow Pavinova (Jul 14, 2017)

My real eye colour is brown, but I would love to have either green, or icy blue eyes.


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## JosiAtara (Aug 2, 2017)

I have dark blue eyes, which I do actually love. But if I had chosen, I probably would have chosen green. Also, my husband has light blue eyes with brown speckles which are amazing, and I always thought it would be cool to have that. Maybe green eyes with blue speckles! To clarify, I voted for green and other.


----------



## caity811 (Feb 9, 2015)

Other. 

I have hazel eyes and I like them. I see no need to long for things I can never have in this lifetime. 

I think hazel eyes are the most underrated. Mine change in the sunlight, and have mixtures of yellow, brown, gold, and orange.


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

voted other, I am perfectly fine with my weird ass eyes. Yes, they are weird to me anyways, so I provided examples.


----------



## cuddle bun (Jun 2, 2017)

I was always fascinated by blue eyes but I tried it just now in an app and looked positively evil. I should probably stick with brown


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Taj Badalandabad said:


> All due respect, blue eyes freak me out a little. They look so alien. Normal eyes are brown, or green, maybe grey... but blue?!


That's because blue eyed people are literally mutants, lol.


----------



## Stopping By Woods (Jun 20, 2016)

dulcinea said:


> That's because blue eyed people are literally mutants, lol.


I'm very happy with mine thankyou :happy:


----------



## Rosie Dear (Aug 8, 2017)

Grey so it's going to be like a blank canvas for contact lenses.


----------



## Amauriel (Jul 27, 2017)

I have brown eyes, but I would have liked to have blue eyes because I think they draw more attention to them.


----------



## dlb (Aug 30, 2017)

I have dark blue and green eyes. I like them.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

My eyes are green with amber spikes around the pupil, I've no want to change my eye color.
Apparently 2% of the global population have green eyes. 14.6% of the global population has Rh- blood, of that group 41% have green eyes (green/hazel/olive) & 41% of that group have O- blood type.

Green eyes rule!


----------



## Senah (Oct 17, 2017)

Angelo said:


> only 0.08% of the population have eyes like mine :tongue:


What color do you have @Angelo ?


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## Senah (Oct 17, 2017)

Interesting article:

https://sciencing.com/common-eye-color-7192584.html


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

I want em pitch black. Not thats its really an option, but it would be cool.


----------



## gte (Mar 4, 2017)

I'd like to keep my green eyes as they are.


----------



## Angelo (Aug 17, 2016)

Senah said:


> What color do you have @Angelo ?


Usually blue, brown, green, and hazel but it changes a lot.













My right eye is the only one with different colors right now, and is only blue and brown. If there are more tomorrow I'll post more pictures


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

brown; brown


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Lone Adventurer said:


> To all members of this thread, this might me of interest!
> 
> Basically, subliminal messages are stimuli that lie below our threshold of conscious awareness. Because they fall below the absolute threshold level (ATL), we can’t perceive a subliminal message, even if we’re looking for it. A stimulus can influence us subconsciously without being subliminal. If we can see or hear it — even if we don’t consciously notice it — it’s not subliminal. It’s considered supraliminal.
> 
> ...


I was just looking for this because I remembered it from the thread - but the video links are gone! Do you know of others?


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Would be nice to have my mom's green eyes, but I have hazel cause my dad had poopy brown. I do like them a lot anyway.


----------



## undsietanzt (Oct 24, 2017)

Apparently my eyecolor changes based on what I am wearing. Actually they are blue-ish/grey, but sometimes they look green (like today, because I'm wearing a green sweater )


----------



## Steelight (Mar 15, 2017)

Red/yellow. Like a Sith Lord


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

deleted


----------



## rye98 (Jun 3, 2017)

My eyes are boring brown. I guess I had green eyes like my dad for a bit when I was a baby but they didn't stay.. I wish they had.


----------



## Zeus (Oct 8, 2011)

Kids with Beautiful Eyes!


----------



## Miss Basura (Sep 30, 2017)

I always wanted either amber or violet eyes.


----------



## Nephandus (May 16, 2017)

Vivid octarine.


----------



## Nettie (Jun 10, 2017)

My eyes are kind of greyish, but it depends on light, makeup or clothes, they can be more gray, more blue or more green. I've grown to like them, but it would be nice to have actual grey eyes, light grey preferably. Also violet eyes would be interesting.


----------



## Fchicken77 (Sep 3, 2017)

My eyes are a really, really dark tone of brown. (cuz I'm Asian)


----------



## Peppermint Mocha (Jun 19, 2011)

Green
Gray
Purple

Although I do love my warm brown eyes too (especially the colour shifts)


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

I have brown eyes and I like them If I would have another color though, I'd love it to be green!!


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Rainbow


----------

